# Cancelling Sunday Ticket



## LakeSteve (Aug 26, 2012)

I signed up for service last year and took the Ultimate package which included NFL Sunday ticket for free. I don't watch Football, never have, so I didn't care for it. Since then I downgraded to Xtra in order to keep the bill around what I was paying for Ultimate after the promotion and rebate went away,

I log into the website to pay my bill today and see that my bill is $166, and next month's bill is $180. Aparently I am being charged $38 a month for NFL Sunday ticket.

I was not aware that this automatically renewed. I called customer service, and after 20 minutes of being on hold, they told me the date to cancel has passed and that I could not cancel. All she could do was over me $10 off the package per month for a total of $50.

I informed the rep that I would need to cancel my service entireley. She transferred me to cancellations where I spent another 20 minutes on hold. I finally gave up and hung up.

Am I totally screwed here? I want to dispute this. I've been paying for this since July and did not know it.

I get bills emailed to me. I pay online. I noticed my bill a little bit on the high end recently, but didn't think much of it since me and my roomate order PPV occasionally. I noticed the Sunday ticket when I investigated my bill for $166 this month.

They told me I was reminded on the bill and through various emails. Yes, most people look at their bills, but I'm a busy guy, I pay the bill and leave the site. I didn't know I'd be automatically enrolled in this. If I had any suspicion, I'm sure I'd be checking my bills.

Ultimately I want them to credit me for all of those charges or I am cancelling. What's the best way to approach this? I'm willing to file a dispute and fight to the end. This is over $100 in charges.

I called Time Warner and they will welcome me back as a new customer with a locked in rate for 2 years. It's about $30 cheaper than what I am paying.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think there is any way to get this refunded, it's pretty iron clad. They put a $0.00 line item for several months before charging, but as you say, you missed that.

The ETF is $20 for each month you have left on the contract.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I cant believe you didn't know this fact! Its been that way with all their sports packages ever since i can remember! It sounds like you missed up and its the same with verizon fios and i assume every provider, And they do e-mail you ahead of time to remind you ,so that you can cancel before the season starts. You shoud of payed attention.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

They have taken a pretty hard line on this. Cancel before the season starts.

When I signed up for my sports package, not only did the CSR remind me that it was on Auto-renewal, but I was transferred to a third-party verification person who reminded me of that also.

Plus for the past several months, I've had a reminder on my bill that my NHL CI package starts on the 1st of Oct.


----------



## LakeSteve (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't believe they would rather lose a customer who pays about $1200 a year for their services over a matter of a little more than $100 in charges.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Cancelling DIRECTV service because you were too busy to pay attention isn't going to make the charges go away. It will only prevent you from being auto-renewed next year.

Here's the language from the website:


> Sports subscriptions cannot be canceled, transferred, refunded, or credited (in part or in whole) after the season starts.
> To receive sports programming, a DIRECTVÂ® subscription is required and all DIRECTV Receivers must be continuously
> connected to the same land-based phone line.
> 
> ...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You can always try a twitter post directed at DTV or emailing Ellen Filiapak (sp?). I've had good luck with both routes.


----------



## LakeSteve (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess I should read the entire 305 page Apple/iTunes agreement just in case...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You admitted you didn't look at your bills. That's on you.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LakeSteve said:


> I can't believe they would rather lose a customer who pays about $1200 a year for their services over a matter of a little more than $100 in charges.


If it were your business, how high a value would you place on a slightly above average ($98.73 was the average bill for Q2) customer who isn't willing to honor their commitment?


----------



## PhoneGeek (Nov 27, 2010)

So I have Sunday ticket and I use it and like it but hey to each there own. Now getting refunded for the first part of what you paid is probably a lost cause however you should be able to at least cancel Sunday ticket charges moving forward. if not you could consider an FCC complaint. I had to do that with AT&T regarding an issue with my phone and I'll tell you the last thing companies want is an unhappy customer complaining to the FCC. Sometimes just telling them that you'll file an FCC complaint will get them to cancel something you don't want on your account...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wonder how much is DirecTV's rules, and how much has to do with their contract with the NFL.


----------



## LakeSteve (Aug 26, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. Their deal is worth millions and million. I've never, ever ordered a sports package before in over 10 years and have never had to deal with this before. I didn't order it this time, either. I just assumed it was a bonus of signing up. When the NFL season was over I assumed it would never come back.

I'll think about what to say when I call. I admit this is partially my fault and I will admit that to them. I'll call it even if they adjust my current bill that I have yet to pay and cancel it moving forward.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

LakeSteve said:


> I'll think about what to say when I call. I admit this is partially my fault and I will admit that to them. I'll call it even if they adjust my current bill that I have yet to pay and cancel it moving forward.


"partially" your fault? how about "wholly" ....


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

So, yes, this is the OP's fault, but, this is a sleazy practice on the part of DirecTV. Every warning about the auto-renewal when you sign up is in small print (I know, because I recently went through the new customer process last year in December). Now, to be fair I don't know how much they reinforced the auto-renewal on the phone, I knew ahead of time to be on the lookout for it so I didn't get stung. And, they do put a notice on your bill several months in advance warning you. But, they do so much to encourage you to sign up for auto-pay ($10 off a month for 12 or 24 months if you give a credit card and auto pay and do not get your paper bill delivered). DirecTV *could* do a lot more to let people know about it (separate emails warning you specifically, don't slip it into the bill, etc)

The moral of the story here (and anywhere really) is to make sure you check your bill each month, or every other month, just go back and make sure you know what's on it. I got screwed by some $10 "premium messaging charges" for a couple of months by Verizon until I checked my bill and realized they had snuck it on there.



dpeters11 said:


> I wonder how much is DirecTV's rules, and how much has to do with their contract with the NFL.


DirecTV pays a flat fee to the NFL, that's why NFL ST is in the promotion and not any other sports packages. They don't have to pay the NFL per customer.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

harsh said:


> If it were your business, how high a value would you place on a slightly above average ($98.73 was the average bill for Q2) customer who isn't willing to honor their commitment?


You mean it if were your business with screw-the-customers clauses in hidden in your agreements, how high a value would you place screwing thousands of such customers every year versus losing a few customers who take enough offense to this that they cancel and don't come back?

If it works the same for him as it did for me with a different sports package for my business, he can look forward to having to cancel Sunday Ticket every summer for as long as he's a Directv customer. They not only auto-renew the season following your subscription, but he'll have to cancel _every_ year. Even if you haven't had it for years they'll try to make you pay for it again and again hoping to catch you napping. Dealing with Directv is like dealing with a sleazy used car salesmen.

You can point out all you want about how it is in the agreement, but why should the consumer have to be on the defensive for screw-you clauses hidden in the customer agreement, and look at his bill and know that "Sunday Ticket $0.00" means he needs to cancel, not as one might reasonably think that it means you don't have Sunday Ticket this time around.

The US needs better consumer protection laws like the EU has, but congressmen of both parties are in the pockets of big business.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They won't automatic renew every year after auto renew is removed... I've dealt with this for years without issue. As for the "screw-the-customers clauses," too bad if you don't read it. It's sad our society loves blaming others rather than take personal responsibility.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I had Sunday ticket several years ago. Only had to cancel it once. I just canceled CI, so I'll have to watch next summer.


----------



## LakeSteve (Aug 26, 2012)

This is 2013. I don't even have a checkbook. I'm 28 years old and have never written a check in my entire life. I don't sift through mail and write out checks and mail them. I enroll in auto-pay which pays my bills automatically regardless of the amount, or what service is about to renew without my knowledge.

Try disecting your electric bill. Between the killowatt hours, therms (natural gas) and the arhythmitic they use, I doubt you'll make any sense of it, especially with the fed & state laws that allow them to charge you MORE if their business needs aren't met. It may be $2-5 a month, but it adds up quick. Do your research on that if you have the time. Does your electric company inform you of these fluctuations? I know this is alot different but still...

I get it. I'm an irresponsible person. I checked the first few bills after the installation to double check what I was paying for and went on with my life and auto-payed. I expected to pay the same amount for Month #13 of my contract as I did for month #9 minus the expiring rebates.

If you google search this topic you will find people that canceled th package 5 years ago but it still shows up every year on their bill.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

LakeSteve said:


> This is 2013. I don't even have a checkbook. I'm 28 years old and have never written a check in my entire life. I don't sift through mail and write out checks and mail them. I enroll in auto-pay which pays my bills automatically regardless of the amount, or what service is about to renew without my knowledge.
> 
> Try disecting your electric bill. Between the killowatt hours, therms (natural gas) and the arhythmitic they use, I doubt you'll make any sense of it, especially with the fed & state laws that allow them to charge you MORE if their business needs aren't met. It may be $2-5 a month, but it adds up quick. Do your research on that if you have the time. Does your electric company inform you of these fluctuations? I know this is alot different but still...
> 
> ...


What's it matter about whether you write checks or not? I'm on automatic payment as well, but I still go online to check each month.


----------



## LakeSteve (Aug 26, 2012)

That's what I'll be doing from now on, minus the check writing. DTV says a rep will be calling me shortly.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> What's it matter about whether you write checks or not? I'm on automatic payment as well, but I still go online to check each month.


The point is if they are treating you fairly you shouldn't have to go online and check your bill each month. It's become accepted that all these things get snuck into the fine print and no one ever notices and you have to be a lawyer and a private detective to make sure you're not getting ripped off.

And, to be sure, it's not just DirecTV. Just about every large service provider does it. That's why so many people are dropping paid TV and going to MVNOs for cell service.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

JosephB said:


> *So, yes, this is the OP's fault, but, this is a sleazy practice on the part of DirecTV. *


This ^


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

I got Sunday ticket when I signed up two years ago. When the season was over, I called to cancel. They tried to get me to stay for a special price, but I declined. The free three month premium channels at sign up, also works the same. People should never be to busy to read their contracts or their bills.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LakeSteve said:


> I can't believe they would rather lose a customer who pays about $1200 a year for their services over a matter of a little more than $100 in charges.


I can't believe you'd opt out of the best provider over that amount, especially when it's your error in not paying attention to the bills.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> I can't believe you'd opt out of the best provider over that amount, especially when it's your error in not paying attention to the bills.


Right or wrong, sometimes "best" is the partner that has your back, not the one that will bend you over if you're not paying attention.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why do you say Directv is the "best" provider? If you feel Sunday Ticket is a must have, they're best because they're your only choice. If Directv, Dish, and one (or more) cable companies can all provide you with everything you feel is a 'must have', then the decision comes down to other factors. Rain fade vs. cable outages. Price vs. nasty hidden surprises in bills. Perceived quality of Genie vs. Hopper vs. cable DVRs / Tivo Roamio. And so on.

I don't think there's any way you can conclude Directv is "best", except for you.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Of course, to each his own. But DIRECTV® is best for about 20 million US households.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

To backup Laxguy. Subscribers that have tried other providers say D* has the best HD quality. My family and I noticed it too when we switched from Time Warner Cable to D*.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So, yes, this is the OP's fault, but, this is a sleazy practice on the part of DirecTV. Every warning about the auto-renewal when you sign up is in small print (I know, because I recently went through the new customer process last year in December). Now, to be fair I don't know how much they reinforced the auto-renewal on the phone, I knew ahead of time to be on the lookout for it so I didn't get stung. And, they do put a notice on your bill several months in advance warning you. But, they do so much to encourage you to sign up for auto-pay ($10 off a month for 12 or 24 months if you give a credit card and auto pay and do not get your paper bill delivered). DirecTV *could* do a lot more to let people know about it (separate emails warning you specifically, don't slip it into the bill, etc)

The moral of the story here (and anywhere really) is to make sure you check your bill each month, or every other month, just go back and make sure you know what's on it. I got screwed by some $10 "premium messaging charges" for a couple of months by Verizon until I checked my bill and realized they had snuck it on there.





DirecTV pays a flat fee to the NFL, that's why NFL ST is in the promotion and not any other sports packages. They don't have to pay the NFL per customer.
i disagree it's not sleepy. It's what they need to do. To avoid the practices if sleepy people who will cheat te system if they don't install this. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> i disagree it's not sleepy. It's what they need to do. To avoid the practices if sleepy people who will cheat te system if they don't install this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


How exactly does putting people on auto-renew keep customers from cheating the system? What scam does that prevent?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

How exactly does putting people on auto-renew keep customers from cheating the system? What scam does that prevent?


I'm only referring to not letting you cancel after the season starts. The auto renewal is a bit ridiculous but then they do tell you well in advance including when you sign up in the first place that it will auto renew unless you cancel it. 

I'd send an email to Ellen's office but never post on twitter. DIRECTV would never help you in any way that can be seen as them changing this policy but maybe they can give you other discounts to offset it over all. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I'm only referring to not letting you cancel after the season starts. The auto renewal is a bit ridiculous but then they do tell you well in advance including when you sign up in the first place that it will auto renew unless you cancel it.
> 
> I'd send an email to Ellen's office but never post on twitter. DIRECTV would never help you in any way that can be seen as them changing this policy but maybe they can give you other discounts to offset it over all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


My sleazy comment was aimed at the auto-renew and lack of explicit communication regarding it other than fine print. I can understand the inability to cancel it once the season has started, though I think it would be reasonable to allow someone who was signed up automatically via the new customer deal a month grace period to remove it.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

What is so sad is this issue could be completely eliminated by sending out an email separate from the bill reminding you that Sunday Ticket will be renewing and if you wish to cancel you must do it before the season starts. Do this a moth before the season and the problem is solved.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

longrider said:


> What is so sad is this issue could be completely eliminated by sending out an email separate from the bill reminding you that Sunday Ticket will be renewing and if you wish to cancel you must do it before the season starts. Do this a moth before the season and the problem is solved.


Yep. If they did this for non-paper billing accounts, my view of DirecTV on this issue would be much more favorable.

I didn't even try, can you reject NFL ST when signing up as a new customer? IE: don't sign me up for the free season, and don't put me on auto-renewal? Or, can you opt-out of auto renewal at signup but still get the free season, or does the impending season have to be over before you can cancel auto-renewal


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

So emailing your bill is not the same?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> So emailing your bill is not the same?


A lot of people, especially on auto-pay don't look at their bill month to month, and I think DirecTV expects that.

Why would you expect your bill to change if you didn't make any changes to your account? Didn't order PPV, didn't change your package, it should be stable.

I will say this, though, they actually bill you in advance of the cut-off date. So, if you notice your bill change, you still have time (a couple of weeks) to get it cancelled and they will issue a refund. This happened to me, they started billing it a month before the season started. I called, cancelled, and they issued a refund for the first installment that they billed.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Moral of the story. Don't be lazy, or "too busy" to read your bills. All of them. Every month. Read everything you get sent by any service provider that you're paying on a monthly basis. There's no "set it and forget it" on monthly bills. That's how these things happen. Good life lesson for a 26 year old .


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Curtis0620 said:


> So emailing your bill is not the same?


A bill represents what you CURRENTLY owe, a separate notice states what you're GOING TO owe.

But yeah, never enroll in autopay and request PAPER copies of your bills because they're not as easy to ignore.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bobcamp1 said:


> But yeah, never enroll in autopay and request PAPER copies of your bills because they're not as easy to ignore.


That's good advice for yourself and some others, but not universal.

I vastly prefer autopay and it saves me from ignoring and not paying bills which leads to bigger problems than occasionally paying for something I don't use.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been on auto paperless billing for 10 yrs every 15th of the month I get an e statement from D* in my email in box (informing me) of the Current charges and when the amount will be deducted from my account on the 1st .

I get a additional emails from Electric Co,Gas Co Cell phone etc well before any amount is deducted- If your NOT looking at your emails then you don't really know what your being charged for. These company's send this information to Subs so if there is a problem it can be explained or Changed before the due date.



.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I remember I complained about this to the CSR one time for NBA League Pass, because I didn't know it couldn't be cancelled when the season starts as I ordered it online (since it was my first time ordering sports package) But gave me $40 credit for my trouble, I definitely made them aware of my displeasure at the time, But is all in the past now


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

A bill represents what you CURRENTLY owe, a separate notice states what you're GOING TO owe. 

But yeah, never enroll in autopay and request PAPER copies of your bills because they're not as easy to ignore.


And I'd say that's not logical to me. Check your bills every month no matter how you get them and don't depend on delivery method to make sure you read them. That is illogical to me. And I love auto pay by credit card, but you will never see me give anyone direct access to my bank via a debit card (terrible idea for everyone IMHO) or checking account info.

What amazes me is peope, think that listing and telling you that your going to be auto renewed on a bill before it happens isn't enough. The one thing people should look at more than any other info from DIRECTV is their bill!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> And I'd say that's not logical to me. Check your bills every month no matter how you get them and don't depend on delivery method to make sure you read them. That is illogical to me. And I love auto pay by credit card, but you will never see me give anyone direct access to my bank via a debit card (terrible idea for everyone IMHO) or checking account info.
> 
> What amazes me is peope, think that listing and telling you that your going to be auto renewed on a bill before it happens isn't enough. The one thing people should look at more than any other info from DIRECTV is their bill!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I've had e-mail bills get rejected as spam, so they never showed up in my inbox. I've also had a company use autopay to make a $10000 withdrawal instead of a $100.00 withdrawal. Of course, that exceeded the credit limit, which caused a host of other charges and fees to appear, and it took a very long time and a lawsuit before all that eventually got cleared up.

Some bills are confusing to read. There's an NFLST line charge under "current charges" with future dates in an amount of $0.00 with "no payment due". Did that mean I was going to get the next round of NFLST free? Was it some promotion I was automatically eligible for? Turns out it's a cryptic notice inside a bill. The OP is certainly not the first to complain about being surprised by the auto-renewing sports packages. Why not make a separate area for "future charges" and put the notices under there, and use words like "$400 due in 4 payments starting 8/13"?

The OP should have investigated the sudden increase of his bill. He messed up. But of course D* is counting on getting money from people like that, which is borderline sleazy. And no partial refund is allowed? Really?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If the TS isn't reading his bill, how is a separate area going to help? Or even a separate email? 

Next year, we'll be reading "yes, they sent an email (or letter, or voicemail) but I didn't have time to read it"

The TS gave them access for this autopay. At that point, he has a personal responsibility to check what is happening to his account and his money. 

Unless he has money to burn, you need to "trust, but verify."


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bobcamp1 said:


> << Snipped bits out >>?
> 
> The OP should have investigated the sudden increase of his bill. He messed up. But of course D* is counting on getting money from people like that, which is borderline sleazy. And no partial refund is allowed? Really?


That's your supposition on their 'counting' on people messing up. So, sleazy it could be, but only if your supposition is right.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Too bad the technology doesn't exist which would allow a customer's personal computer to somehow communicate with DirecTV's software which deals with their account. Someday some smart people will invent such a thing.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> That's your supposition on their 'counting' on people messing up. So, sleazy it could be, but only if your supposition is right.


What other possible reason could there be for having a package "auto renew" every year, even when you cancelled it five years ago and have re-cancelled it every season since then to avoid having them charge you for it? Why should you have to remember to cancel the same damn thing every year that you're a customer, just because you subscribed to it in the past?

In what possible way is this not actively against the wishes and best interest of the customer?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> What other possible reason could there be for having a package "auto renew" every year, even when you cancelled it five years ago and have re-cancelled it every season since then to avoid having them charge you for it? Why should you have to remember to cancel the same damn thing every year that you're a customer, just because you subscribed to it in the past?
> 
> In what possible way is this not actively against the wishes and best interest of the customer?


Your example of having to call every year isn't the norm, and yes your example is inept on DirecTV's part. As for another possible reason for automatic renewal for everyone else... convenience. As a diehard Yankees fan, I'll order EI every year unless money issues arise... it saves me a short call or 5 minutes doing so online. Neither option is a big deal, but it's a convenient option.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agree with Sigma- sorry, didn't get earlier about the repeats for several years. That is wrong, and it should be fixable, but I don't know where to begin. Again, ineptitude can explain it rather than dishonesty. But who really knows?


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

How difficult would it be to have a checkbox on your account webpage which says "Automatic renewal of sports packages: Yes/No". Don't be fooled. there is ONLY ONE reason why it's like it is.....additional profit.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pdxBeav said:


> How difficult would it be to have a checkbox on your account webpage which says "Automatic renewal of sports packages: Yes/No". Don't be fooled. there is ONLY ONE reason why it's like it is.....additional profit.


Disagree: It costs more to reverse incorrect charges than the income from those who are too preoccupied - or too rich- to care about charges for stuff they don't want.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Disagree: It costs more to reverse incorrect charges than the income from those who are too preoccupied - or too rich- to care about charges for stuff they don't want.


They already have the code to add/remove programming online. They only reason you can't is so they can talk you out of it on the phone. Don't think otherwise because you'd be wrong.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

JosephB said:


> They already have the code to add/remove programming online. They only reason you can't is so they can talk you out of it on the phone. Don't think otherwise because you'd be wrong.


I agree. I really don't care either way because it doesn't affect me, but it's very easy to understand why they make it incrementally more difficult to cancel. It's a business and they are doing what's in their best interest. There has yet to be a valid argument in favor of the current system. Either have all options available on the website or none at all. There is no middle ground.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pdxBeav said:


> Too bad the technology doesn't exist which would allow a customer's personal computer to somehow communicate with DirecTV's software which deals with their account. Someday some smart people will invent such a thing.


Just curious. How would this help?


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Just curious. How would this help?


If this technology existed then customers would have the ability to log into their DirecTV account and manage their subscriptions online and check/uncheck auto-renewal packages. But sadly, we are not there yet. But I'm hopeful some smart people will develop such a thing someday.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

pdxBeav said:


> If this technology existed then customers would have the ability to log into their DirecTV account and manage their subscriptions online and check/uncheck auto-renewal packages. But sadly, we are not there yet. But I'm hopeful some smart people will develop such a thing someday.


And I'll bet it never will be, as it would allow people to manage their bills...and keep the costs down.


----------



## taoseno (Sep 12, 2011)

The key word is he said he assumed; we all know what happens when we assume. A few years ago I had a client who assumed that there bookkeeper was honest and was not reviewing his monthly bank stmts; she stole $30K before I caught her...........


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JosephB said:


> They already have the code to add/remove programming online. They only reason you can't is so they can talk you out of it on the phone. Don't think otherwise because you'd be wrong.


Yes, talk you out of it, sell additional services etc. Far cry from a scam which one or two folks were maintaining.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, talk you out of it, sell additional services etc. Far cry from a scam which one or two folks were maintaining.


The scam-ish parts are:

1. You can't cancel it once it starts, not even for a partial refund.

2. D* doesn't ask you when you sign up if you want to auto-renew or not.

3. New customers who get it for free are also signed up as auto-renew. Many of them were not told they have to call and cancel after the season is done. Canceling a free service after it's been provided is counterintuitive.

4. You are forced to call to cancel, and you must first listen to the CSR give you reasons why you shouldn't cancel and/or sell additional services. You shouldn't have to say "I want to cancel" more than once. Remember AOL Hell?

They are counting on people to make mistakes to get money, instead of getting their money by providing the best service. It's not a scam per se, but it leaves a foul taste in your mouth.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The five times I've signed up for a sports package, I was told by two separate people it was auto renewal. And they went into the exact details just to ensure I knew. 

When I called to cancel CI two years ago, they tried to get me to keep it. When the credits ($180) exceeded the cost ($172 or $178), I kept the service. 

When I cancelled CI last month, the CSR asked me why. I told her because of travel. Ten seconds later it was cancelled. 

I certainly wouldn't consider any part of this "scam-ish."


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, talk you out of it, sell additional services etc. Far cry from a scam which one or two folks were maintaining.


It's not a scam, but it's not good customer service either. It's sleazy but obviously not illegal. Borderline unethical is the language I'd use



trh said:


> The five times I've signed up for a sports package, I was told by two separate people it was auto renewal. And they went into the exact details just to ensure I knew.
> 
> When I called to cancel CI two years ago, they tried to get me to keep it. When the credits ($180) exceeded the cost ($172 or $178), I kept the service.
> 
> ...


The difference is that all new customers get signed up. It's one thing for someone to call, separately, and ask to get NFL ST. It's another for new customers to get it automatically and not really understand what they're getting into. The "scam-ish"/sleazy part is that DirecTV could go a lot further into educating and informing subscribers, particularly who get signed up on the new customer promo.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

pdxBeav said:


> If this technology existed then customers would have the ability to log into their DirecTV account and manage their subscriptions online and check/uncheck auto-renewal packages. But sadly, we are not there yet. But I'm hopeful some smart people will develop such a thing someday.


The technology certainly exists. If you can sign up for a service online you should be able to cancel the service online. DirecTV (and many others, I suspect) just hasn't implemented that feature. I doubt that they will do so.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> The technology certainly exists. If you can sign up for a service online you should be able to cancel the service online. DirecTV (and many others, I suspect) just hasn't implemented that feature. I doubt that they will do so.


It's been a while since I've tried to change my programming online, but a long time ago you could add/remove premiums and upgrade and downgrade your package online.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't speak for new subscribers obviously, but if I had to go through two different CSRs explaining the requirements, I would think they do also. 

Cancel/downgrade online? 

Just think what you'll be saying if they allowed that. I received a letter today from DirecTV reminding me that now that I'm subscribing to ST, I have to maintain a minimum package for twelve months and if I don't, I will be required to pay an ETF. Talking with a rep for someone who wants to downgrade will (hopefully) remind them with that information before they downgrade. 

"That sleazy DirecTV is charging me an ETF because I lowered my package and I had a one year Committment because I received ST for free."

Anything listed as "free" has something to ensure the provider is making money.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe it is different for residential customers, but I've had to cancel one package every year for the last five, because they try to auto renew it every year just because it had it once. If that's not a scam, what is it? If commercial customers have had a different experience, let me know, maybe I need to use that email for Ellen at the office of the president to stop this.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Is there anything in the fine print concerning auto renewal for commercial accounts?

I think my wife's subscription she had to Oprah's magazine is like that -- it auto renewals every year even if you cancelled it previously.


----------



## blackhawkzone (Nov 30, 2007)

this is what they call a stupid tax.

The terms are on their website and on the bills.
If you didn't read them, consider it a lesson learned and move on.

If you cancel your service, expect to pay an early termination fee (or another stupid tax) since that is also on their website.

The company is totally in their rights to charge you for this. They are not in business to hold your hand.

I am not defending Directtv but this isnt their fault either.

You can try calling and asking for something but they don't have to do anything in this case, no matter how much you send them each month.

and if you are not looking at every bill closely you get each month from every company, then shame on you


----------



## dillinton (Sep 25, 2014)

I called Directv general support to ask for refund and they said I was notified by email and the grace period has already passed to cancel NFL package. They cannot do anything about it and I asked to transfer me to a supervisor. Supervisor didn't help me much neither and said I should have checked my bill in my email. Give me a break...I just let auto-pay do its stuff and never look at their emails, and not say their fine printing on the bill about renewing NFL package. Getting fired-up and going nowhere with the refund, I told them I want to cancel my subscription and he didn't hesitate to transfer me to cancellation department . My thinking was...you can have my $160 which I did not authorize you to charge, but you are NOT going to have my future business which I estimated to paying around a thousand/year (give or take a little). Spent a few minutes with the cancellation guy and I told him why I wanted to cancel my subscription. He understood and said he could help because he has authority than others and started refunding back what I was charged. And he also took out the auto renewal for NFL package. Problem solved.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dillinton said:


> I called Directv general support to ask for refund and they said I was notified by email and the grace period has already passed to cancel NFL package. They cannot do anything about it and I asked to transfer me to a supervisor. Supervisor didn't help me much neither and said I should have checked my bill in my email. Give me a break...I just let auto-pay do its stuff and never look at their emails, and not say their fine printing on the bill about renewing NFL package. Getting fired-up and going nowhere with the refund, I told them I want to cancel my subscription and he didn't hesitate to transfer me to cancellation department . My thinking was...you can have my $160 which I did not authorize you to charge, *but you are NOT going to have my future business* which I estimated to paying around a thousand/year (give or take a little). Spent a few minutes with the cancellation guy and I told him why I wanted to cancel my subscription. He understood and said he could help because he has authority than others and started refunding back what I was charged. And he also took out the auto renewal for NFL package. Problem solved.


So did you still cancel DirecTV?

I think blackhawkzone's post from last year says it best: 'this is what they call a stupid tax'


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I would assume that Directv went over this with you when you signed up, That Sunday Ticket auto renews and needed to be canceled before season starts, I wish they would just auto remove ST just like premiums, Then nobody would worry about unexpected charges, if they didn't knew what it entails to begin with, But they should really mentioned that for promos instead of reading fine prints that just too small a text to read anyway.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

JosephB said:


> So, yes, this is the OP's fault, but, this is a sleazy practice on the part of DirecTV. Every warning about the auto-renewal when you sign up is in small print (I know, because I recently went through the new customer process last year in December)


The line on your bill for $0 for Sunday Ticket (and every other sports package) isn't in fine print, it's a line item.

I can't tell you when it first showed up on my bills this year without going back and looking, but I'd say May or June.

I read every bill I get. D*, Verizon, T-Mobile and all of my credit cards. Not doing it can cost you money.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry, but you guys are wrong. This is a very sleazy practice, a total scam. Directv goes out of their way to sign people up for autopay, knowing that people on autopay tend not to look at their bill for services they expect will cost the same every month. They assume that stuff they didn't order won't be stuck on their bill, with the onus on them to check their bill for stuff Directv underhandedly adds knowing full well you don't want!

I'm amazed at the lengths some people will go to defend a totally shady practice that should be illegal, because they don't want to see anything negative said about Directv. Saying "oh, the fine print says they're going to do something sleazy, so you have accepted it" is like saying that if Google hid away something in their privacy policy you agreed to that said they could call you up and survey you about your sex life and you're required to answer, that you shouldn't complain because you agreed to it when you signed up for Gmail!

If this was a regular practice in the cable/satellite world, Congress would have stepped in by now and made it illegal. But as far as I can tell, Directv is only one going to these lengths to try to cheat their customers.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

This is no more sleazier than all the companies out there that offer mail in rebates knowing that many people won't take the time to fill them out, or won't fill them out properly.

They tell you numerous times that Sunday Ticket will be set up for auto renew when you sign up.

They put a $0 line item on your bill for two months before they start charging. 

They charge the first two $40 payments before the NFL season begins.

If you don't pay attention to any of those 3 things then its on you.

My parents just ran into this. They signed up for DirecTV last year in August. They don't check their bill since they are on auto pay so they didn't see the $0 line item in May and June. However, my mother did notice that their bill jumped up $40 in July and was even higher in August. She told me about that an I immediately knew what it was and called in and cancelled Sunday ticket before week 1. DirecTV was very polite about it and put a $80 credit on their account to cover the two $40 charges they had already paid toward Sunday Ticket.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe I'm a bit of an outlier here, but I always look over my bill despite being on autopay. It only takes a couple of minutes and insures you're not being charged for something you don't want.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> If you don't pay attention to any of those 3 things then its on you.


EXACTLY!!!!

Not to mentioned that is also advertised on the side of the bill as a reminder. If you don't look your bill, is on you!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

So as long as something is disclosed in the fine print on an offer and mentioned in the bill, they can do it? So you guys wouldn't complain if they said "if you cancel NFLST it will automatically renew next year, if you don't want that, call us to cancel it and we'll automatically extend your Directv contract for two years on the Ultimate package"

I mean, if they've disclosed it, it would be fine, right?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think you are conflating "fine" with legal. I am "fine" with you calling it a sleazy practice. But the fact that all the terms and conditions are laid out, albeit in the fine (no pun intended!) print, makes it entirely legal.

If they did the same sort if thing with The Ultimate Package, I would not be "fine" with it, but I would have no legal recourse or complaint.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> So as long as something is disclosed in the fine print on an offer and mentioned in the bill, they can do it? So you guys wouldn't complain if they said "if you cancel NFLST it will automatically renew next year, if you don't want that, call us to cancel it and we'll automatically extend your Directv contract for two years on the Ultimate package"
> 
> I mean, if they've disclosed it, it would be fine, right?


then that would have to be disclosed first hsbd before buying the service

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> So as long as something is disclosed in the fine print on an offer and mentioned in the bill, they can do it? So you guys wouldn't complain if they said "if you cancel NFLST it will automatically renew next year, if you don't want that, call us to cancel it and we'll automatically extend your Directv contract for two years on the Ultimate package"
> 
> I mean, if they've disclosed it, it would be fine, right?


Just because it's in the fine print doesn't make it legal. They can't just put anything.

I don't think that particular one would be legal. Not offering refunds is legal.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> Just because it's in the fine print doesn't make it legal. They can't just put anything.
> 
> I don't think that particular one would be legal. Not offering refunds is legal.


I question whether the "even after you cancel it we will auto-renew for it you every season for as long as you're a customer so you can never truly cancel it" is legal. Just because they're doing it doesn't mean it is, it just means no one has challenged it in court.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I question whether the "even after you cancel it we will auto-renew for it you every season for as long as you're a customer so you can never truly cancel it" is legal. Just because they're doing it doesn't mean it is, it just means no one has challenged it in court.


Do they even do that?

I cancelled NHL CI before the beginning of season last year. It hasn't shown up on my billing for this season.

I had NFL ST last season and just cancelled before this season began, so I won't know until next year whether they do this with ST.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i actually canceled NBA LP two weeks into the Season last year, in 2012 direcTV give me free NBA LP and we when called we asked them to pull a automatically cancel on, and last year when they didn't automatically canceled it we called and said we never order it!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know about NFLST because I get that every season, but back until 2009 or so I was getting the ESPN Game Plan (college football) package, but the quality of games it offered kept declining as more were on other channels so I dropped it. But every single year I have to call and cancel it in the summer when they say they're going to add it. I've told them I never want to get it again but they said if you order a package it auto-renews every year and they have no power to prevent it.

This makes it far less likely I'll ever add any additional sports packages I haven't ever got before to see how they work out, because no doubt they'll pull the same crap. But I guess the profit they make from people getting something they didn't want and canceling too late outweighs the loss of making people reluctant to add anything they aren't sure about.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I find it amusing that there is a large segment of our population who never accept responsibility for their own signing of contracts. They claim it is sleazy business to put a condition on something, yet, they agree to it and then sign for it. Then when they have to pay for it, it somehow becomes a shady business practice.

The killer here is that it is not just a DirecTV phenomenon, but permeates our society. Oh well it is good for laughs....

I recall the very first year of Sunday Ticket. it was going to be on big dishes and broadcast over a Telstar satellite. That particular bird only had two spot beams aimed at Hawaii and back then it was one channel per transponder. Bottom line is that i asked the programming center (netlink/) if the other transponders would be turned on for Hawaii and was assured that "yes, it will happen". It didn't. So I would only get Seattle games every Sunday.

The NFL had the same requirements about cancellations back then. So when I did not get my Miami games on the first weekend I called the provider and was reminded about the no cancellation policy of the NFL. I lost.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't have a problem with not being able to cancel once the season starts, it is the idea that once you subscribe to something once you have to cancel it anew every single year. The policy is clearly designed to screw people. You can say "oh you should have read the contract" but you're basically advocated that anything can be in a contract, even something purely designed to screw the other party and take advantage of those who don't read the contract.

It hasn't ever cost me money, but I am annoyed I have to waste time calling them to tell them "I still don't want this package and will never want it again" every year. I think it is sleazy on principle, purely designed to punish the lazy - especially those they encourage to be lazy by enticing them to use auto pay.

I don't understand why people are defending the practice, or excusing it "because they all do it". Show me where Comcast, TWC, Cox, Verizon FIOS or Dish have a term like that in their contracts or ever auto-renew packages that have previously been canceled. I think it is only Directv.

Just because something is legal (and I'm not 100% sure this is) doesn't make it right. Those of you who apparently think anything that is legal is fair game, remind me never to make a "friendly" bet with you, because you're probably the kind of people who welched out of bets as kids by claiming "I didn't say 'dollar' I said 'doll hair', you should have listened better."


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I subscribed to NFLST one year, cancelled it the next. Never had it show up again, I don't have to keep cancelling. Unless they changed things, when I had it HD was extra with Superfan required.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I subscribed to NFLST one year, cancelled it the next. Never had it show up again,


Right, that is the way it works (and has been working) for a long time.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Like I said, I don't know about NFLST since I've never cancelled it, but with ESPN Game Plan I have to cancel that every year.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I remember when I ordered League Pass through remote control, Of course I didn't know at the time about canceling before season starts, And tried to cancel as regular season already started, They told me I can't cancel, I was so mad and threw a fit

Kept telling CSR, "You don't know what you're talking about" and "Do your @#$&**^ Job :nono2: Of course they said once season starts you can't cancel :flaiming I was ready to :hair: of anger, And to calm me down they gave me $40 in credits This was 4 years ago.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

If you don't cancel ST after season finishes, then it would auto renew 1-2 months before season officially starts in Sept
I've learned that the hard way, well a CSR didn't canceled auto renewal when I called, I should of checked online but was confident it was removed. Then surprised me with higher Aug bill.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> Then surprised me with higher Aug bill.


But the higher bill in August still gave you time to get it cancelled before the season started, correct?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I did canceled right away, but got it back with half off discounts, It just caught me off guard when you expected it wouldn't auto renew.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> I don't have a problem with not being able to cancel once the season starts, it is the idea that once you subscribe to something once you have to cancel it anew every single year. The policy is clearly designed to screw people. You can say "oh you should have read the contract" but you're basically advocated that anything can be in a contract, even something purely designed to screw the other party and take advantage of those who don't read the contract.


Are there not a lot of subscriptions that run that way? The re-cancelling, so to speak, though, is something I've not encountered, and hope I don't.


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

It is made abundantly on all season subscription sports packages that they auto-renew and must be cancelled before start of season.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Been a Long Time Subscriber to DirecTv (since 1997) and their policy every year has stayed the same. Once the Season Starts in any sport if you don’t cancel BEFORE the season starts you are on the hook for it. It’s been this way forever & you’re going to lose any dispute.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If the two previous posts are in response to mine, it's the alleged need to cancel the second year after canceling the first time the year previous. It's that that I'd not encountered.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mauiguy said:


> I
> The killer here is that it is not just a DirecTV phenomenon, but permeates our society. Oh well it is good for laughs....


Two comments. First, as Mauiguy notes, this type of practice is certainly not unique or specific to DirecTV. I don't like it, I don't agree with it, but it is the way of business today by most businesses. Your choice is of course to not do business with a company if you don't agree with their business practices. Sadly, that could severely limit your choices on most things. But if I sign up for something that will auto-renew on a certain date, I make a couple of calendar entries (at that time), one about a month prior, and one about 2 weeks prior, to make sure I don't overlook it. Ditto anything that will expire if I don't take action. It's all about taking/accepting responsibility for your actions.

Second, regardless of how you choose to pay your bills, it is ALWAYS the individual's responsibility to monitor their bills, bank charges, etc. all the time. I'm a dinosaur (figuratively and almost literally), I still get paper bills, and pay online from my bank (as opposed to setting up any type of auto pay). That way I have total control over what is paid to whom before a payment is made. If I don't understand something on a bill, I check it out before I pay that bill. I keep a copy of every credit or debit slip, and compare them with every bill and/or bank statement. That is just good, prudent, financial behavior. I've never missed a payment, and I've never bounced a check (although I write very few any more). I can tell you on any given day how much is in any of my bank accounts, how much I owe on any credit card, and within a dollar how much is in my wallet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I can tell you on any given day how much is in any of my bank accounts, how much I owe on any credit card, and within a dollar how much is in my wallet.


Please do tell&#8230;.. :rotfl:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just as long as he's not able to tell you or me what's in our accounts! 
I've gone to autopay on most everything.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I do the same as Carl. I get paper bills and review all of them. And I don't use auto-pay either.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I use auto-pay for both my gas and electric bills, which don't vary much month to month. Each company sends me a notification of the bill amount about two weeks before the money is withdrawn from my account.

I pay most bills online but my gardener isn't set up for that so he gets a check. Keeps me in practice...

I had auto-pay briefly with Verizon, when they had an agreement with DirecTV. DirecTV hit me with a $450 fee for not returning a DVR, which I had indeed returned. It took two months to straighten that out and Verizon almost cut off my phone service when I refused to pay the entire bill. The Verizon rep suggested that I get into a conference call with both Verizon and DirecTV. That was about five years ago when neither service had decent customer service.


----------



## milton (Mar 12, 2011)

Since Directv offers Sunday Ticket included at no extra charge for new customers, I think this one is partially Directv's fault. It's not like he intentionally he signed up for NFL Sunday Ticket (i.e., fully aware of the package and the start of the NFL season) and then wasn't interested the following year.

For those people entering their second year of Directv who received first year NFL ST for free, I think auto-renewal should be turned off until they sign on again. Or Directv can call them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

milton said:


> Since Directv offers Sunday Ticket included at no extra charge for new customers, I think this one is partially Directv's fault. It's not like he intentionally he signed up for NFL Sunday Ticket (i.e., fully aware of the package and the start of the NFL season) and then wasn't interested the following year.
> 
> For those people entering their second year of Directv who received first year NFL ST for free, I think auto-renewal should be turned off until they sign on again. Or Directv can call them.


That's way too nanny like. There are many options for bailing out.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

There was a grace period until 9/21. After that you're locked in unfortunately.


----------



## dudemanbubba (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for those who have defended the "practice" of giving free service without "highlighting" of the fact that they will be charging for it in the future. All of the other premium channels were clearly noted as reduced cost or free for a period of time for HBO, Showtime or other. The HBO, Showtime, Cinemax clearly indicated that they are promotional for a limited period of time. NFL Sunday Ticket is just given to you with no highlighting that if you don't call and cancel that service they will auto-renew it the next year and if you don't cancel prior to the start of the season, there is no recourse for refund.

Yes... I should scrutinize my bills. But, also many of us subscribe to auto-pay and e-bill services for routine utility charges. Most of them send you an email that "you will be charged $X on X/X/X date for your bill. If there is no change in the charge from the previous month, most don't go and scrutinize those charges. The practice of saying that you can't get a refund after the charges occur is unreal. Yes... in reality you should read every line of every bill every month. Some of us experience personal trauma that may take you out of commission for months at a time where you just go through the motions. By the time I realized this on my DirecTV I was screwed. I called their 800 number and spoke with their typical customer service rep who repeated their written policy ad-nausium. Even though they could not credit any charges once the season started, he was able to credit me $40 (one of the six months). Since he was no help, I wrote this email:

_Well, its official. What all of my friends told me has happened. Directv has officially bilked me for $240. I do not watch football. I was not given the option to not get NFL Sunday ticket that I am aware of when I signed up. Your policy of auto renewal unless I remembered to call and cancel worked. You also encourage e-bills and autopay. Most people who use those services track the cost each month and don't study the bill. I have had turmoil in my life the last 4 months and have paid no attention to details of my autopay bills. I guess I wasn't shocked to see that you all have hit me for $240... just disappointed that you apparently have no mechanism to help me out. I have never watched NFL Sunday ticket and never will. With these policies, I will be forced to drop your service when my contract is up. I am sure my account means little to you all so I don't anticipate any further assistance. Its a shame and I wish companies didn't operate this way._

There response to my amazement:

_Thank you very much for writing. It is nice to hear from a valued customer who has been with us for over a year now. My name is Jessica, an account specialist in DIRECTVs email department and I appreciate the chance to assist you today._
_I understand your concern about NFL SUNDAY TICKET. I'm a customer too and I know how an unexpected charge can be a reason for great concern. We apologize for any problems this has caused you. I understand you have tried to call us about this already. I am sorry to hear the sentiments expressed regarding our services. We work hard to ensure each encounter a customer has is productive and we regret to hear you did not find this to be the case. I would be glad to review this for you to make sure this is handled correctly.

Jason, I researched that you had free NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2013 as our way of saying thank you for choosing DIRECTV. Like all DIRECTV sports subscriptions, NFL SUNDAY TICKET automatically renew at a special low price each year, provided DIRECTV carries this service, unless you call to cancel prior to the start of the season. We notified every customer who had this subscription that it is about to auto renew. I have confirmed that on your 6/19/2014 statement, a reminder was placed for the NFL SUNDAY TICKET renewal in 6 payments of $39.99. I found no records of requests for this package to be removed from your account after sending you the notice. Because of this, it has been re applied to your account.

After the season starts, normally, we no longer allow cancellation of any sports subscription. Since you are a valuable customer, I went ahead and removed NFL SUNDAY TICKET from your account as a courtesy. I have also applied a credit of $199.95 plus tax for the NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2014 charges on your account. You can view these changes within 24 hours by signing into your account at directv.com and clicking on "Billing Center". Then, scroll to the bottom of the page to "Recent Activity".

I have confirmed that auto renewal for NFL SUNDAY TICKET was already removed from your account when you called us today. Rest assured you will no longer be billed for NFL SUNDAY TICKET.

It has been a pleasure assisting you today. We hope to earn your continued loyalty. Our first priority is to be here for you whenever you need us and to provide you with prompt, courteous and excellent service.

Have a great week!_

I guess the moral is to stick to your guns. As I told the guy who answered my call tonight who was unable to help me... There is always someone who can approve what I am asking for... if not you, I will keep trying. There are no hard lines and I hope that my experience can help as many people as possible avoid unwanted charges.

Good luck!


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I would repeat what others have said in that you should never use auto-pay for something like DirecTV. My mother in law is becoming unable to handle her bills and I went through them and found out she had been paying Dish $50 a month for almost a year for HBO/Showtime/Starz that she wasn't even aware she had. It was the same kind of thing where she got them for free for a while when she started her service and then they went to the normal price. She got talked into auto pay despite the fact she doesn't have an email account or internet access so she had no idea what was going on, the Dish charge just showed up as a line item on her credit card bill and she thought that was just how much the service was.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some shouldn't, but it's fine. I love auto pay for utilities and credit cards.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I've had bad experiences with auto pay and I just don't use it, period.

I also watch my bills like a hawk. If my stepson gets a two dollar ringtone that is billed to my wireless account I know about it.

If I get billed for or pay for anything that I don't know about then shame on me for not paying attention.

That isn't a condemnation of anyone else. For example I have nothing but compassion and sympathy for lokar's Mother In Law cited above. To become elderly, perhaps declining in your stamina and abilities and to no longer be able to manage things the way you once did is a sad fact of life that becomes more real to me with each passing year.

But until then, I am capable of knowing what is going on with my bills. If I choose not to do my due dilligence well, again...shame on me. That's what I get for not paying attention.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Something similar happened to me. Since we have a Verizon bundle, the billing is delayed by a month, and the NFL Sunday Ticket automatically renewed. It took 2 months before it showed up on my verizon bill, and then I think it took 3 months until the credits were finally applied correctly and it was all straightened out. What a mess!


----------

